
Show HN: Codejamsol: Quickly browse Code Jam best solutions - tiennam
https://codejamsol.com/
======
tiennam
Hello,

I write this page mainly to prepare for the Code Jam Contest, and also with
the hope of understanding a bit how the top contestant could think and write
codes so fast.

Feedback to improve the website is much appreciated!

